# Zebras, leopards (plecos)



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not the best photos (again)... but here's a photo of my two zebras together:










I have 6-8 leopard plecos. All but one have thick spots or lines - one has thinner lines. Here's one of my leopards:










Here's another:


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow they are very beautiful fish aquaboy71, thanks for sharing


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love those L134's. Can't wait to get some. I see an L114 behind the first L134.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, I have 2 medium L114s - they don't like each other much.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

NICE!!! I want i want! =)


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I have decided to put my L134s up for sale. Will eventually post an ad or if you'd like, you can message me ahead of time.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! nice plecos =)
I thought i would come into a thread of "leopard danio" and "zebra danio" LOL! So glad it wuz something alot nicer!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

you're right - i never thought of that ... i will change the title 



eternity302 said:


> WOW! nice plecos =)
> I thought i would come into a thread of "leopard danio" and "zebra danio" LOL! So glad it wuz something alot nicer!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I saw the thread name multiple times.. never bothered to click on it until i ran out of things to see! And when I saw it... i wuz like WOW... nice plecos..! =) Maybe that's why there hasn't been much response!


----------

